# Oil Recommendation for 455



## VA67GTO (Apr 26, 2014)

I asked at my local Napa store what they recommended for my 'new' 1967 GTO with a Pontiac 1970 455. I researched here and know to look for something with a lot of ZDDP. The salesman called his buddy who drives a 1970 GTO and he recommended the AMSOIL in 10w40. The one they had there is synthetic. Am I good to do using this?

Also, he said to only hand tighten the oil filter. No extra small turn with an oil wrench. 

Hop this photo isn't too big.


----------



## MWR (Feb 5, 2014)

Assuming you're still running a flat tappet cam, I recommend Valvoline VR1 20W-50. Amsoil is good stuff by the VR1 is hard to beat price wise. I usually add a half a container of GM EOS (part #88862587) for good measure.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I recommend Brad Penn 10W30. Matt


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I run Rotella T 15w-40 in my 461. 

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

IMO _Never_ price shop for oil or filters for your classic GTO. 



I run the Bradd Penn oil and either Wix or Fram Racing filters. I've also heard nothing but good about the Rotella oils also. Also if you need to run 20w-50 oil I'm gonna say look into a rebuild. I run 10-40 in an all forged alcohol engine on the street. Cast and Forged pistons have different expansion rates and dimensional changes as do moly and cast rings. Most new cars run a very light oil in the 5w-20


----------



## VA67GTO (Apr 26, 2014)

I actually do not know what I'm running as I just picked it up 3 weeks ago. It was purchased from a guy who had it a year and probably only put 150 miles on it. It had 961 when I left and about 1260 now after driving it home. He purchased it online too from a place who said it was a father / son frame off restoration project. 

I know probably about 1% of what you all on this forum know about engines but I'm reading all I can and learning. 

I purchased the above oil and will change it tomorrow. Next time I'll look for something like the Valvoline.

Thanks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You'll be fine with the Amsoil you bought. No worries. Me, I use Rotella 15/40 diesel spec oil and Wix filters. Brad Penn, etc. are fine as well. Rotella is cheap and excellent. The heaviest oil I would run in these engines is 15/40. 20/50 is much too heavy and does not provide the needed protection on cold start up or under sustained high RPM's. It is good only for worn out engines with huge clearances.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

I run Castrol 20W50 in my TR6. I believe it was the original factory spec. The Brits we're never ones for tight bearing clearances. I use Valvoline VR1 10W30 in my 400. Plenty of ZDDP for my needs. 

Amsoil is great oil and I use their synthetic gear oil in my daily. Kind of a pain to buy given it's all mail order unless you know a local distributor. Also a bit pricey.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

VA67GTO said:


> I asked at my local Napa store what they recommended for my 'new' 1967 GTO with a Pontiac 1970 455. I researched here and know to look for something with a lot of ZDDP. The salesman called his buddy who drives a 1970 GTO and he recommended the AMSOIL in 10w40. The one they had there is synthetic. Am I good to do using this?
> 
> Also, he said to only hand tighten the oil filter. No extra small turn with an oil wrench.
> 
> ...


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Amsoil is a great product. You don't throw it away like conventional oils, you simply change the filter at 10K miles and add a qt, then change both at 20K. Filters, you can't beat a Wix filter. Standard Fram shows where all their money is invested...in advertising! Cut each one open and compare. When shopping for oil and looking for the zinc content, look up the MSDS sheets on the product and compare the levels of zinc. It has to be listed. If the engine is used and has mid to high miles, sometimes it's best to step up 1 grade if you go true synthetic.


----------



## 1972LeMans (May 4, 2014)

BearGFR said:


> I run Rotella T 15w-40 in my 461.
> 
> Bear


I run the same thing. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

